# App Apple TV et Freebox Mini 4K



## ze_random_bass (17 Août 2019)

Salut,

J’ai une Freebox Mini 4K (avec le décodeur TV qui va bien) et plusieurs appareils iOS avec l’appli Apple TV. Je voudrais envoyer depuis mon iPad ce que je regarde via l’app Apple TV sur ma télé ... mais je ne sais pas si c’est faisable et si oui, comment procéder.

Ma Freebox apparaît dans l’interface AirDrop mais après ... je sèche. J’ai lancé une recherche sur Qwant et YouTube mais je n’ai rien trouvé.

Help !!

Merci, a+

PS : je ne sais pas si c’est la bonne section du Forum, ne pas hésiter à déplacer le sujet dans une section qui parait plus adaptée aux modos


----------



## antho63 (27 Août 2019)

J'ai également la Freebox Mini 4K. Mais je ne me sers aucunement de leur décodeur, il est resté dans le carton.

J'ai une Apple TV 4K qui est bien plus pratique pour moi.


----------



## ze_random_bass (27 Août 2019)

antho63 a dit:


> J'ai également la Freebox Mini 4K. Mais je ne me sers aucunement de leur décodeur, il est resté dans le carton.
> 
> J'ai une Apple TV 4K qui est bien plus pratique à mon sens.



Salut, 

Merci pour la réponse. Question : on peut avoir les chaînes TNT sur l’Apple TV ?

Merci, a+


----------



## antho63 (27 Août 2019)

Alors il me semble qu'avec MolotovTV tu peux avoir accès aux chaînes gratuites de la TNT 

Personnellement j'ai un abonnement MyCanal donc j'utilise uniquement cette application pour regarder la TV...

Edit : je confirme que l'accès aux chaînes de la TNT par Molotov est gratuit : https://www.molotov.tv/offers


----------

